# Pm 932 940 R8 Spindle, Aligning Grub Screw , How To Remove ?



## Subwayrocket (Aug 21, 2016)

My collets have been rough going up in the spindle . I looked up in there and the little R8 aligning grub screw is a little bit galled over. I'd like to remove this grub screw but can't figure out how. I removed the quill base but see no way to get at the grub screw. I called Matt earlier this week from work on lunch break ...it sounded easy to get at .....Since i'm off today, i've been trying to get at it and cant figure out how.

Anyone know how to get this grub screw out of the spindle ?

Seems I need to lower the spindle out of the quill to do it ... I figure i'd ask
the PM community before I make a bigger job if i'm missing something simple.

Any help appreciated, Thanks !


----------



## JR49 (Aug 21, 2016)

Subwayrocket, I coppied your pic and added a yellow arrow to it.  The arrow points to a spanner nut.  Unscrew that nut (there are two holes 180 degrees apart, to use a spanner wrench).  Then you can get a 90 degree screwdriver up behind the quill and unscrew that pin (its a slotted grub screw).  Sounds easy, but its actually a pain to get up in that narrow gap, I had to take a tiny straight screwdriver, heat it, and bend just a tiny bit of the tip to 90 degrees, in order to fit it up there. Hope my pic loads OK, and that my explanation was clear.   JR49


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah I saw three indentations 120 degrees apart on the bottom of the quill, not two 180 deg apart, i tried putting Allen wrench and screw drivers on them...no luck.
Didn't even think to try a spanner wrench on the whole thing..DOH !  The 3 holes are very shallow, not sure if a spanner would go in them but I'll try.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks much JR49 ! Was so simple , and it's off !






and there were TWO screws in that one hole. They both came right out with a mini flat head .
Again , thanks much JR49 for helping me out !


----------



## JR49 (Aug 21, 2016)

Glad you got it out.  Sorry for the mis-info on the holes, I'm away from home visiting family, and couldn't check, but as soon as i saw your pic I remembered mine has three holes also.  As far as the question of pin in or pin out goes, I had never run a mill in my life when I got my 932 PDF, but I took the advise of the forum members, and took the pin out before using the mill, and haven’t had a problem.  Happy machining,  JR49


----------

